
For Many Tech Start-Ups, Going Public Is No Longer the Goal - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/18/technology/start-ups/18venture.html
======
carnevalem
[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/01/dumb-why-start-ups-
dont...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/01/dumb-why-start-ups-dont-go-
ipo/#more-49524)

